# Help me find a pattern?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

or at least figure out if it's "legal" for me to draw it out myself?

I'm not sure of the name. I saw a pic on FB recently though and it is perfect for dd #2's wedding/anniversary quilt.
It's a bear paw but the square inside the paw is a log cabin block. I've looked till my eyes are crossing......

I found one similar on pinterest....here's the link

http://pinterest.com/pin/118712140148111193/


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I draw out patterns all the time from something I have seen. If you can't find "the pattern" I don't see anything wrong with drawing it yourself. Looks fairly simple.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with Billie. Make it yourself. It is just 1 pattern inside another, both older than copy rights.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would just draw it out. I cannot see why that would be a problem if you are not selling it. As MJsLady said, both patterns are older than copyrights, you probably could sell it if you wanted too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yes, like the others have said, both patterns are public domain and can be used. You would be infringing on copyright laws if you were to copy someone's original quilt pattern that they had made unique using them.

So, draw away!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's just a log cabin in the center. It is from _Log Cabin Fever_, by Evelyn Sloppy. It is the "Bears Need Homes Too" pattern, page 74. Her quilt is much more, but the bear claw block is that. She also has a lovely log cabin heart, page 34, that I incorporated into my last grandbaby quilt.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Maura said:


> It's just a log cabin in the center. It is from _Log Cabin Fever_, by Evelyn Sloppy. It is the "Bears Need Homes Too" pattern, page 74. Her quilt is much more, but the bear claw block is that. She also has a lovely log cabin heart, page 34, that I incorporated into my last grandbaby quilt.


Great. I have that book and now I want to make that quilt. You girls are just feeding my UFO pile! I LOVE scrappy!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I got my version of it drawn out last night. I'm sure it's somewhat different at least in size than hers and since both of the blocks have been around forever I think I'm ok. 
I would love the book but just went and looked at it and right now with a wedding in August, a renewal of vows ceremony for other dd, one in braces and another needing them, I'm flat broke! lol! I'll have to buy the fabric a little at time.


----------

